# no fun here!



## morningglory (Jan 3, 2002)

hey guys!okay, i'm having a really tough time! I'm a freshman in college...and have had ibs for 2 1/2 years. I have dealt with it pretty well through college...but ever since i got back from break it has been terrible!!! I constantly am running to the bathroom (my roommate must think i'm crazy...not to mention we live right across from the bathroom so not to mention the fact that she can hear!) and now i feel really nauseaous every morning. I am usually running in the morning but it has gotten sooooo much worse, especially with the nausea. Not to mention, i now have a morning class. I get there 10 minutes early just to ensure that i can sit by the door for a quick exit when needed. I have taken so much immodium and other stuff but nothing seems to help!!! any advice? does anything help the nausea for you guys? I don't like this! I don't even think i'm under extra stress or anything...except this of course!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Morningglory, I wish you well with your education and many of us have it worse in the morning time. Good luck and best wishes, Norb


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I recently started drinking ginger tea in the morning b/c I'm naseaous and my tummy is real gurgly, it has def helped!! Peppermint tea is great too


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

I don't know your history, but have you tried avoiding milk products and coffee? Those triggered stomach problems for me in college. Have you tried taking calcium carbonate--that helps with gas and diarhea sometimes. Hope you feel better.Itchi


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Moving to the *Young Adult's Issues* forum.Use the *Hop To* below to jump there.


----------

